# Importing a kayak Customs tariff quiz



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

So here's the deal, you want to import a kayak from over seas and you need to lodge a couple of forms at customs house, B319 & B650. Now one of the questions is to write down the tariff code and ST code for a kayak. Now its no use ringing the customer support line cause they will get it wrong , even if you ask 2 separate people and its no use asking the fat bastard behind the desk to help you, cause he is too busy filling out the women's weekly cross word and isnt required to look up tariffs any how. Now here's the catch, every time you make a mistake you will have to wait another 24hours and do half a dozen phone calls before they fix it. (this after you already waited for 1 working day) Of coarse if you make a mistake no one will bother ringing you to let you know either.:roll:

So here is the tariff page http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page.cfm?u=5663 good luck

BTY here's a clue, the code isnt chapter 89 03.99.90, that would apparently mean your importing a kayak that is over 150 tones. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I've been to customs and spoken with Carol the receptionist.

She said to tell ya......"Computer says nooooooo!"


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

You poor bastard. 
Thanks for dragging up a bunch of bad memories that I previously relegated to hell :twisted:


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

Can't see how it would be worthwhile, anything over $1000 you have to pay duty and the shipping alone would cost a small fortune due to the size. Unless you're going to import 30 of the buggers in a crate just don't bother. Buy locally.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Awwwww , buggered if i know ,. i just paid the $424 and took the ski and left, no wait , i paid $848 or thereabouts because i got Perils ski also, nah wrong again , Daves wife paid that money and i paid her , ahhhh hell no wonder i get mixed up


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

patwah said:


> Try this 8903.99.10


Are you sure?

Cause the guy doing the processing wont ring you to query it.......cause he's deaf and he wont email you cause..well its Friday arvo. So instead he will send the form down to Canberra, cause obviously any one importing a 150 ton kayak is a terrorist and then the AFP will be knocking down your door at 4 am.......except they get lost along the way.

Dan do you know a good therapist  ??


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

patwah said:


> Yeah, pretty sure (i'll confirm for you tomoz), the worst part of my Customs induction in Darwin was Tariff for 3 days.
> 
> Paul, your task now is to find the tariff code for a wooden handled, plastic coated skipping rope


Ah! That's cheatin, you have insider information and anyways I'm not game enough to try it again any time soon.........but I do need a new skipping rope. 8)

Is there any particular reason why they make it so hard? I can see now why brokers charge so much.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i agree with Patty here, 8903.99.10

it fits there under the terms of the heading:

_"Heading Note -8903
This heading covers all vessels for pleasure or sports and all rowing boats and canoes. This heading includes yachts, marine jets and other sailboats and motorboats, dinghies, kayaks, sculls, skiffs, pedalos (a type of pedal-operated float), sports fishing vessels, inflatable craft and boats which can be folded or disassembled. The heading also covers lifeboats propelled by oars (other lifeboats fall in heading 89.06). Sailboards are, however, excluded (heading 95.06)."_

Thats the quote from the tariff. If you need to back it up on your form, precedent # 18500700 does mention the following as a legal note:

_"sporting vessels such as canoes and kayaks, clearly used for sports or competition are classified to 8903 by virtue of Chapter 95, Note 1(p)"_

this will encourage the customs officer processing your forms to classify it here.

If you're wondering, i get a free version of the brokers software because i'm studying to be a customs broker, and have my first classification exam next week  nearly licensed, this time next year hopefully...

im also a freight forwarder, import operator to be more precise, so if anyone needs any help or advice when bringing any kind of freight (personal effects to pallets to containers to much bigger stuff) into or out of Australia, doing the customs and AQIS entries/paperwork, dealing with shipping lines or airlines, or arranging domestic transport just let me know. we have agents in all countries, and i would be more than happy to help out a yakker in need ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess thats it then, but as your part of the customs crew, Pat.....I hate you :twisted: !

Water baby I was quoted about $500 for a broker to do the paper work, which was way too much for importing a
$1200 kayak. As it was it totaled $1000 to get it here and through customs. :shock: :shock:


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah yeah... laugh it up :lol: :lol: which dept did you serve your sentence in occy? i understand patty is in Customs, there must be a few public servants lurking here.

ive never even seen the paper tariff, i thought it was just a myth used to scare young broker students ;-) i love the program we have, gives access to all Customs related legislation (which is quite a few, very different pieces) and the tariff all on the computer. i get to do all the preference and origin next semester, i already get a bit of it at work with the AUSFTA and the Thai FTA, but not really looking forward to it. will be better than advanced classification though...

hopefully it will be worth the considerable effort. one day, when im cruising the waters of north queensland in my 30' catamaran, working from my laptop in the trampoline, feet skimming in the water, ill have the last laugh.

just imagine: "could you hold a moment, ive just hooked another spaniard. bloody things are everywhere!"

one day


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

ArWeTherYet said:


> I guess thats it then, but as your part of the customs crew, Pat.....I hate you :twisted: !
> 
> Water baby I was quoted about $500 for a broker to do the paper work, which was way too much for importing a
> $1200 kayak. As it was it totaled $1000 to get it here and through customs. :shock: :shock:


ouch. do you want a hand, or have you done it all? what did you get BTW? something that isnt available here, or did you cut out the middle man? (if you dont mind me asking that is  )


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

patwah said:


> Love you awty :lol:


Arw shuck Pat. 
Sorry mate I had to vent my anger at someone and I feel better now.  


water_baby said:


> ouch. do you want a hand, or have you done it all? what did you get BTW? something that isnt available here, or did you cut out the middle man? (if you dont mind me asking that is  )


Thanks WB but its all sorted and I picked up my new South African ski yesterday......not before I was made to wait another hour and half for bloody AQIS to get around to pushing the release button on the puta. I would have much rathered just buying from a local distributor, but nobody is importing them yet and I couldnt wait any longer.

Thanks for your input guys if I ever foolishly try and do something like that again I will seek your advise........or get someone to knock some sense into me.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

i think it would be a job with untold perks ;-)

"Hey fred this cant come in.." :shock:

"yea well my container is full ." 

"yea fred mine too"  
"ok just rang the wife her brother is going to drop off his box trailer.
that should hold 2 Kayaks 8 Boxes of rum and 10 of those lap tops" 

"man i cant do this job much longer!! so much to do and so little room!!!" :lol: :twisted:


----------

